# Adoption Disappointment



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't really know where to put this. I really just needed to vent. Long story ahead.

My sister and brother-in-law are finally in a position to adopt a puppy. They have two girls, 10 and 11 years old. As a family, we've grown up with dogs all our lives and my brother-in-law had a lab who died of old age before he married my sister. He was too heartbroken to get another dog for a long time...and then babies came, etc. So now that their girls are older and my sister is a stay-at-home mom, she's been perusing Petfinder. 

They fell in love with a lab mix puppy in their area so they wrote a long letter to the adoption place about how they would be a good fit for a puppy...financially stable, older kids, someone home all the time, lots of love to give, etc. My sister emailed the letter Saturday night at midnight...lol. She was SO excited and didn't understand why she didn't get a response immediately. Since I've volunteered at rescues, I had to explain to her that foster homes are volunteers and they have a life, too, and it's midnight. LOL

Well, she got a response on Monday, which was VERY quick by rescue standards. She had a phone consult with the rescue (not the foster family) and it went REALLY well. The head of the adoption agency said they had a ton of interest in the puppy and the puppy was a favorite of theirs. However, because my sister was a stay at home mom, my sister's family went to the top of the list. My sister explained that her youngest daughter had anxiety but loved animals and wanted nothing more than to have a puppy of her own. Keep in mind, this would be a family dog and nobody wants this dog more than my brother-in-law. The woman stated that they were taking the dog offline and would set up a meeting with the foster mom and asked if the whole family could be there. When my sister heard back, they were given less than two hours notice to drive 45 minutes away to meet the puppy. So the whole family headed out to meet at a neutral location in 30 degree weather at 6-7 pm (suburbs of Chicago). The rescue said they wanted to make sure the puppy wanted them...lol. Well, it couldn't have gone better according to my sister. The puppy LOVED them and just laid in my brother-in-law's arms. The puppy wanted nothing more than to kiss and lick them. They all fell in love. That was last night.

Today, she hears back from the rescue that they are having second thoughts about adopting the dog to them because my sister's youngest daughter seemed disinterested. My sister explained that her daughter has anxiety and is shy in front of strangers. The fact that the foster mom's first words to my niece are, "What's wrong with you?" Yeah, that didn't help her feel comfortable. So she sat quietly on the ground and fixated on the puppy...which she wanted to hold. She's been telling my sister, "This will be my dog, right Mom?" So to hear that it's because of this daughter that they will be denied hurt my sister deeply. She is so angry. She told the adoption woman that she had previously explained that her daughter had anxiety. The adoption woman said, "My son has anxiety. Please don't use that as an excuse." That startled my sister. The woman said she won't overrule the foster mom's decision since she's had the puppy for five weeks. My sister pleaded with her to reconsider because they would give the puppy a great life and the puppy would be their primary focus. The woman said she'd talk to the foster mom again but wouldn't promise anything. And she reiterated that they had the right to deny anyone for any reason.

My sister asked if they called the references she listed. The foster woman said, "Why? They'll just lie." And then proceeded to talk to my sister about how everyone lies and returns dogs for ridiculous reasons (which I don't disagree with...but that was neither here nor there in denying my sister). My sister noticed that the puppies nails were long. The woman responded that she didn't have the money to have the dogs nails clipped every three weeks. My sister's like, "Um, I do." They wanted my sister to drive minutes back to them to see her daughter interact with different puppies and to not rehearse the situation. My sister is like, "What???" If she has anxiety, it's not going make it better. I've worked in rescue. I've never heard anything like this. Then they wanted my sister to videotape her daughter interacting with other animals. Has anybody had experience with this?

She can't really understand why they're being like this. My sister reached out to a friend of hers "Linda" that volunteers with this adoption agency. "Linda" called the adoption woman herself and couldn't believe how belligerent they were being. She was shocked.

Needless to say, my sister is devastated and hasn't mentioned anything to her husband (or kids, obviously). She doesn't know whether to write another letter or just drop it. However, her girls are so over the moon thinking they're getting the puppy on Saturday. It's not an outright denial yet since she hasn't heard back from the foster, but things aren't looking good.

Any advice? I know it's probably best to walk away...but they had their heart set on this puppy. They would be such a good family. It just breaks my heart.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That's why I stick with breeders. Hope they find s nice show bred English lab pup soon.
It's often easier to adopt a child than a dog from some rescue.


----------



## anarcee (Oct 21, 2020)

I am sorry your sister and her family had to go through that. I think she is better off going elsewhere for a rescue dog. 
I have heard of similar stories and it is heartbreaking when you invest time and effort applying only to get rejected.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I think some rescues are over the top with selection. I understand that they see bad things more often than most of us, but you can't blame someone for something they haven't done yet.

I was denied by the Dutch Shepherd Rescue lol. I gave them my professional resume and recommendation letters written by the CSM in charge of all military working dogs, among others.

Nope. No 6' fence. No dog.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. It’s just so frustrating when you do all the right things and it’s still not good enough. 

David, the fact that they rejected you stuns me...lol.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GSD rescue denied me a spayed female because I had a 12 year old intact Whippet. So I found my breeder.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I had a poor experience with a rescue too. I rescued 3 puppies in Atlanta, brought them to my home which is 2 hours away, took them to the vet and treated them like my own. One came down with parvo and I went every day to the vet's office to see the dog so the dog would not feel abandoned. When the puppy recovered and could be discharged, I wanted to keep one of the three for myself. The rescue said to fill out the paperwork which I did and felt it was unnecessary since they approved my caring for them to begin with. Anyway, I requested to be reimbursed for anything that I provided like gas to Atlanta or the vet's office and the cost of dog food. The 3 dogs were transported somewhere up North. I never received any response for adoption or reimbursement. In the meantime, my yard was infected with parvo and out of a lot of money in gas. I was suppose to be getting a puppy within 3 months of this experience. Luckily, my puppy never got parvo. 

I have looked into adopting a bird from bird rescues as well. Rescues have the job of finding good homes for their animals, but it seems it takes a miracle to get approval. Rescues have left a bad taste in my mouth. I realize they are just looking for the best interests of their charges, but sometimes they just go overboard. No wonder rescues are full which is because they are so darn picky. I would rather go to the pound and pay the adoption fee and not deal with any strings or contracts.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I want to say that I totally appreciate 99% of the rescues I have dealt with as a foster and trainer. Almost all of them have been fantastic at finding good matches for dogs. I don't want anyone to think that I'm rescue bashing. I have worked with many that were great organizations with truly wonderful people involved.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

What a ridiculous reason for not giving your sisters family the puppy. It’s completely unfair to your nieces. I would be surprised if she was able to change the rescue’s mind because they sound rude and unreasonable.

I originally wanted to adopt a dog, but I lived in an apartment at the time, so my current dog came from a breeder. I respect that rescues are trying to find good homes, but it’s frustrating that they prevent dogs from going to great homes for silly reasons.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm sorry your sister and her family are seeing first hand how ignorance and unwillingness to understand harms all involved. I wonder how things would have gone if instead of just saying her daughter had anxiety and is shy she had said her daughter had anxiety and they hoped the pup would be an emotional support dog for her to calm her and bring her out of her shell. If that would have given a more positive bit of enlightenment to the foster mom.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry. That is horrible. I'm appalled that someone said that to a child and then treated your family like that. My advice is be honest with the girls about not getting this puppy and find a good breeder. Some rescues are over the top.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

David Winners said:


> I think some rescues are over the top with selection. I understand that they see bad things more often than most of us, but you can't blame someone for something they haven't done yet.
> 
> I was denied by the Dutch Shepherd Rescue lol. I gave them my professional resume and recommendation letters written by the CSM in charge of all military working dogs, among others.
> 
> Nope. No 6' fence. No dog.


Same. I can’t adopt from the GSD rescue I volunteered for for years. 4.5 fr front yard fence and they require 5


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

wolfy dog said:


> GSD rescue denied me a spayed female because I had a 12 year old intact Whippet. So I found my breeder.


Oh yeah and my dog isn’t neutered. Forgot that. 

when the old dying GSD was abandoned at my vet they asked me to take it home so it didn’t have to die in a cage.

I said I would only take it if the former owner would legally surrender it to me. Thr former owner wanted me to take it and care for it but that it remain her dog. I said no, because he was suffering and I would not be forced to let him linger and suffer when it was time to put him down. So she changed her mind and said I could just have him but she wanted to vet’s opinion. My vet called her and said there is no better place for a dog in the planet than my house, and she should let me have him.

so we got him.
But I can’t adopt a dog from the only reputable GSD rescue in my area.

that’s ok. I called them first to take this poor dog from my vet and they would not because he was terminal. That made me angry. Why was he less deserving because he was going to die?

I’ve become very disillusioned with the whole rescue scene


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

I have been denied before I have my GSD adopted and the reason was I wasn't (white) and they thought the house was too small.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh, and one more! The dying dog I brought home from the vet. He was intact. Apparently the former owner had tried to get some other rescue to take him but they would only take him if he got neutered. He was literally dying and could go at any time. Who cares if he has balls!!? The vet refused because he wouldn’t survive the surgery. 

insanity!

this was before the vet called me and asked me to just take him home for whatever time he had left.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

I dont even know if mine is sterilized but, as they know the age they decided not to do it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Those kinda rescues seem to be closer to hoarders. For me it's either a puppy from a good breeder or a dog from the pound or craigslist.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

its ridiculous how they choose people to get adopted and after a while they made the same mistake as everyone and got back the adoption dog.........

Several times seen here its their to blame. Adoption dogs aren't expensive here I paid 250$ for mine and I love it very much.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, in our area some go for $500


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

Thats still better than buying a puppy at 1500-3500$ here. But, most males GSD do have behaviour problems here.

Female gsds are gone very quickly for adoption due their soft side and easy going.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I’ll leave the rescue system alone. As for the people involved, that’s not how you do business and that’s not how you treat people. I’ve learned that people tend to respond a lot differently when I’m looking them in the eye. If I feel someone is crossing a line in writing, I’ll probably call. If they’re crossing a line there I’ll come see them in person. If there’s one thing I want stand from anyone, it’s disrespecting me. I’m probably not the best role model for handling these things peacefully.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

I would do the same.

I am not short tempered but, some emails do make me boil sometimes and I just self control it. A lot of people forget about respect when on an email.

It took me 3months to find a rescue and multiple rescue foundations and

They are just scared as us returning an adoption dog so they made it so difficult as possible.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

That is really sad. I'm so sorry for that family. Yes, often rescues are so much more picky and so much less helpful than getting a puppy through a good breeder. We tried to get a kitten from a rescue once, but they had so many questions about absolutely unrelated topics that we skipped it. 
I agree that they should just look for a good breeder, or even a private owner who needs to re-home a dog. Reputable breeders and trainers often have input for places to go and even know people who are trying to re-home their dog or puppy. 
I hope that family is able to find a dog. That is so disappointing!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

BTW, these same picky rescues are often overflowing w/ pets that haven't found homes. I wonder why...


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm sorry your whole family has been through this wringer. Not surprised though. We get our dogs from the local shelters. They WANT to find the dogs a home. We gave up on rescues, it seems they are people who want more dogs than their community allows so they call themselves 'rescues'. They also ask for a lot of information that is none of their business, I believe so they can come up with seventeen reason why you can't have their dog. You run around like a headless chicken trying to please people who have no desire whatsoever to ALLOW you to have a dog. Excuse me if I seem a little short with them (and apologize to any genuine rescuers here), we are familiar with what you describe. A few tips:
1. Avoid petfinder, some of those dogs have been on there for years, most will NEVER find homes. There is no one good enough. Most shelters no longer have their dogs on there. 
2. Visit your local shelters, screen before you go on their websites. Get to know the staff, volunteers and dogs. DO NOT hesitate to adopt a dog, you usually have 7 days to change your mind. Don't worry whether the dog will like you. I have NEVER run into a dog that didn't like people. 
3, Shelter dogs are pre-screened for their health and their temperament. The shelter knows how they are with kids, other animals and people. The staff will guide you. They are fully vaccinated and neutered and most shelters give you a certificate for a free visit to a local vet. 
4, Do not hesitate to take an older dog, we avoid puppies because of behavior problems, preferring an older, housebroken, calmer dog. 
5. Shelters will ask you questions about how you will care for the dog, not your personal information. Usually all they want is your driver's license info. 
All our shelter dogs have been German Shepherds, some purebreds and some mixed. They ranged in price from $60 for Ellie, the shelter frequent customer from the county lock up to $250 for Lucky the purebred chicken thief from the classy Humane Society. All were great dogs. The hairy monster over there on the left is Duke, he is mixed breed from the local Humane society. An oversized gentle giant who loves everyone. Tell you sister not to give up, just look where there are dogs that need homes and people that want to help them find one. 
Your family's dog is out there waiting for you


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

Problem is Covid-19 aswell a while ago.

As we cant see the pets atm and have to do with emails.

They have to judge through email on your name, photos etc which I found out it was pretty discriminating aswell at one foundation.

A lot of pets are still waiting on a forever home.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

I would just walk away. After all, the foster mom has to go with her gut instinct to try to find the best family for the puppy. Especially if they have a lot of applications for this puppy, they can afford to be picky. 

We foster, over the years, we’ve turned away potential adopters for one reason or another. One time, we were fostering for a lab rescue. We had a 9-month old lab that had been returned at least 3 times by adopters, kicked out of several foster homes, before she came to us. Nothing wrong with the dog, just super active and needed a job. A family with a stay-at-home mom, two kids, and a dad with a very busy job applied for her. We met them twice for meet-and-greets, the mom and two kids were in love with our foster, but the father wanted a less active dog. We ended up turning them away. I didn’t tell them it was because the father kept saying “I think she is too active” during both of our meet-and-greets. I just told them that we were looking for a more active family. The mom got super upset and wrote us a long nasty email. I didn’t respond. 

I am sorry that this happened to your sister’s family, I am sure they are great dog owners. 

But from the point of view of a foster family, my #1 priority is to find the best home possible for our foster dog. Trust me, it is not easy to turn down potential adopters, especially after you’ve already met them in person. Plus, our judgment is not always correct, we’ve had foster dogs that went to what we initially thought were great home but ended up getting returned for silly reasons. We feel bad every time we make a wrong decision, but we can only do our best.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The foster woman was out of line. If that happened in a public setting like a school and your niece has a disability it would be a violation of her rights under the ADA. In a foster setting they can refuse an adoption for any reason and they don’t have to tell you why. The reason they were given may not be the real reason. It’s possible they felt an active puppy might not get the exercise or attention it needed if one of the children mistreated it Even though that was not an issue. She can only judge what she sees, not what they told her. Fosters devote a lot of time and energy to a dog and need to feel they are placing it in the right home. They may have had bad previous experiences. Whatever the reason, it did not work out. Not all adoptions work.

If they want to rescue, find another group. Maybe volunteer with them. Maybe take fosters themselves until they find the right dog.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Decades ago, when my daughter was 5 years old, I wanted to get an adult Boxer. I went to the local SPCA looking to see if they had any Boxers in their care. SPCA informed me that a Boxer rescue has first dibs on any Boxers that come into the SPCA, I was given the phone number of the rescue. This is WAY before computers, 1982ish. Anyway, I call the rescue, inform them of my living conditions, I owned my own home, and had a fenced yard, active lifestyle, etc, etc......

The Boxer rescue told me they do not adopt out ANY dogs to family's with children, irked me to no end. Anyway, I gave up on a Boxer for some reason, and started looking in the AKC magazine for Chesapeake Retrievers. I found a person that was expecting a litter of pups, way in Virginia, I think it was. Got an 8 week old female flown out to the west coast. I kept in touch with the breeder the entire life of that dog, Sheila, aw, I still tear up, she was the BEST dog I'd ever had. Sheila lived to be 12, never any hip problems, elbow problems nothing. I obedience trained her, she was great, I never had a problem with her. Man I miss that dog. 

If the rescue is being an idiot, yes, find a breeder that may have a return. Good luck!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

2 years ago, I applied to adopt a beautiful 12 week old GSD from a humane society about an hour away. Filled out the very long application and had a short preliminary interview on the spot (applications would be reviewed later. Was told I would even be considered on a private 5 acre wooded lot with stream waterfall adult household with significant GSD experience because I too, didn't have a fence. And never will. 

A few months later, I acquired Rogan and lived happily ever after.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

FWIW, I have been banned from my local Humane Society because my dog wears a prong collar.

This is the sort of thing that happens, people mean well... sometimes they just get carried away with their own goodness.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The older dog I have now was my second choice. There was another female I really wanted and they would not even consider me because they decided she needed a house with small children. After that, I went to an adoption event, saw my girl in a pen and said that was the dog I wanted. I was drawn to the curiosity on her face and how intent she was on her surroundings as well as her calm temperament. They asked me to handle a different dog first, same age, absolutely wild and out of control and decided that would be a better dog for me. I did not relate to that dog at all. In the end, I got the one I wanted as a second choice who turned out to be my first choice after all. My point is that I had to be flexible. Another friend waited through four possible dogs, then decided to foster and the next two she fostered ended up permanently with their family. Now she has a very active Mal and a German Shepherd, also dogs she fostered.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

_But, most males GSD do have behaviour problems here._

Have to disagree. Jake was a puppy brought from another shelter for an Adoptathan. He was a great dog. Lucky was a chicken thief ordered out a his county. He was the sweetest GS with kisses for anyone who got close. Buck was a sweetie, too. Duke just got tooooo big and too hairy for someone. He is a gentle giant. As a pup, Jake was a chewer and we had a tough time housebreaking Duke, who also turned out to be a 90 lb puppy. The others just came in and made themselves at home. I truly can't think of any behavior problems that were important. 
What behavior problems did you run into???


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> Well, in our area some go for $500


There are multiple rescues in my area and only one is a rescue I support. The rest run like brokers, they import or go to reserves, do minimal vetting, do not spay/neuter adults before selling (yes selling!) and charge upwards of $600-800 each.
Last year one of the broker rescues went to a northern reserve, rounded up all the loose dogs they could find. A young child couldn’t find her dog and the rescue wouldn’t let her into the building to check if her dog had been rounded up. The dogs were transported to Ontario only to find out this little girls dog and another who’s owner was looking, was among the dogs. They refused to return the dogs to their owners, it hit the news and the pressure forced them to return thelittle girls dog but only after she had bake sales to raise the money to ship the dog back. The foster of the other dog refused to return the dog. As a result of this situation, the reserve won’t allow this rescue back, trust has been broken.
It really is hard to not become cynical towards rescues but there are good ones out there, you just have to research.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I haven’t read the replies.
I would find a good breeder and purchase a puppy.
Good breeders need to be supported. It is how great bloodlines are perpetuated.

It takes so much work, dedication, and money to breed dogs, and I’m not talking BYB.
If this is an affordable option, go for it.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

Buckelke said:


> _But, most males GSD do have behaviour problems here._
> 
> Have to disagree. Jake was a puppy brought from another shelter for an Adoptathan. He was a great dog. Lucky was a chicken thief ordered out a his county. He was the sweetest GS with kisses for anyone who got close. Buck was a sweetie, too. Duke just got tooooo big and too hairy for someone. He is a gentle giant. As a pup, Jake was a chewer and we had a tough time housebreaking Duke, who also turned out to be a 90 lb puppy. The others just came in and made themselves at home. I truly can't think of any behavior problems that were important.
> What behavior problems did you run into???


Mostly too jumpy and nipping problems. I just have the luck on a female gsd very well behaved and mature.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

I know that I posted about this before, but I also will not attempt to use a rescue again. It is still somewhat angering to me and my experience is actually a mixture of what was posted here. If they had just been straight with me it would have been one thing, but…

Got Miika from Craig’s list after dealing with a couple of rescues. Kiisa showed up a couple of years later. 

For the rescue that thought I couldn’t handle a pure bred GSD (I have had crosses for years) I now have 2 GSDs. 

For the rescue that thought I wouldn’t do anything with that would challenge their pup or give it enough activity (and I have 20 acres) I now have 2 GSDs. Kiisa, the younger is competing at Masters/Elite level in UKC nosework. Miika, after I trained her to be a service dog for my Mom (she had the right temperament), we followed that with being a therapy dog and now is competing at the Elite level in UKC nosework. 

Move forward. There is a “better” pup out there just waiting for them. Just because they didn’t check all the rescue’s boxes does not mean they are not the perfect family for a nice puppy or an adult dog!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

OP, I am so sorry that this happened to you and your family. It happens far too often and absolutely infuriates me when I hear of it. I've only had 2 experiences with getting pups from a rescue, the first refused me outright (citing that I lacked experience) and I simply browbeat the second, a local shelter, into submission (i.e., they didn't have proof of a nonexistent "policy" exclusion, they couldn't deny my experience [I had photos to back up my claims], invited them to a home visit (they demurred), had letters of reference from 2 different vets and 2 IW breeders, and refused to accept their witless "advice" on how to raise/manage a 4 month old GSD puppy). _Give me strength_. My grandfather kept, raised and occasionally bred GSDs on his farm and we had at least one of his dogs during my childhood. As well, my father was a dog handler in the army. Between the two of them I learned a LOT, so that by 10, I was training my own _and _the family dogs which I continued to do for the rest of my life. IMO, far too many people involved in "rescue" are on some kind of misguided, pathology-driven power trip and shouldn't be permitted to handle goldfish. Hoarders would not be a poor description of those people. 

OP, the best advice I can give you is to move on. Wipe your justified tears, tell your family what happened, hug everybody, and then together map out a plan to get the puppy that your family deserves. Research breeders (they may have a puppy that they've kept back or one that was returned), research breed rescue, be open to accepting an adult dog if it's a good fit, tell everybody that you're looking and what you want, and don't give up. _That puppy is waiting for you to come and get him. _


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

If it makes you feel better, before we got Agis (from a shelter - though we brought Neb and Xerxes along for a meet and greet) I had an email exchange with a dog rescue that didn't like that we had cats in an apartment that had a balcony because 'it wasn't safe'. Umm, they don't go out there. And the dogs are never unsupervised out there. We installed a lock on the screen door years ago after a cat that has since passed opened the screen door overnight (all was fine; I found her marching back and forth as I was leaving for work). 

It blew my mind that the thing they didn't like was cats + balcony. I assume it was an excuse, maybe again because we don't have a fenced yard? 

I agree to move on from this breeder, and tell your nieces that the rescue changed their mind - I don't think your sister needs to get into why; the rescue blaming her anxiety and their attitude to it is beyond rude. That really is heartbreaking.

I used to volunteer for a cat rescue doing the special needs fosters - so I do get screening potential adopters - but rescues now are over the top.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

hirakawa199006 said:


> Thats still better than buying a puppy at 1500-3500$ here. But, most males GSD do have behaviour problems here.
> 
> Female gsds are gone very quickly for adoption due their soft side and easy going.


That's quite the generalization. I lived in NL for years and most GSDs I met were ok. Also participated in protection with Bouvier X and there were several GSDs.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, make sure they know the difference between American and English type Labs.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> That's quite the generalization. I lived in NL for years and most GSDs I met were ok. Also participated in protection with Bouvier X and the were several GSDs.


from my experience seeing a few adoption male gsd its like that. Most go away which I have seen was behaviour problems.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I tried to adopt a mutt puppy from a rescue about a year before I got Willow. I fell in love with this puppy--some kind of husky mix--met him in person with the rescuers, filled out an application (yes I own my house and I have a 6-foot fence and yes the puppy will live indoors). Everything felt so right, they seemed to like me....

Then.....nothing. For weeks. 

I called. I e-mailed. I called again. I couldn't visit as the rescue was about 3 hours away. No response. Completely ghosted. 

Turns out there was some kind of disease outbreak at the rescue and they were busy dealing with it. But....0 communication. And I heard later that that rescue was notorious for being extremely, ridiculously picky with who they gave dogs to. I wasn't impressed by the conditions of the shelter when I visited, and honestly wasn't surprised that they had a disease outbreak...but come ON, how could living with me be worse than that shelter? 

They finally called me back like 2 months later asking if I was still interested in the dog. I had gotten and lost my (failed attempt at raising a) German shepherd puppy by that time and was down in the dumps thinking I couldn't handle a puppy so....it all came to nothing. :-(

I still think about that pup sometimes. I hope he's alive and somewhere nice.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wolfy dog said:


> That's quite the generalization. I lived in NL for years and most GSDs I met were ok. Also participated in protection with Bouvier X and there were several GSDs.


i mean, if you think about it, this whole thread is quite the generalization, lol


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Well, that's just sad and I'm sorry.
Both you and your sister's family went to great length to make this work, and if Linda herself couldn't extract more information directly from the rescue, I guess the foster person is the issue here and there's not much you can do about it at this point :-/
I've been fostering and talking to various rescue people for years, and though like David, my experience has been mostly great, I do confirm there are also a few problem-people in this field, including foster people who think they are God, or who invest ways too much ego into fostering.
I'd say in such cases, the rescue leaders should definitely step in and make it clear to foster people that there are also limitations to their role... one of these being that they are not doctors or psychiatrists (or zootherapy experts). 
This person's attitude and what she said to your sister is indeed shocking.
I have friends with non-verbal children (autism spectrum disorder for one and very severe epilepsy for the other) and none of them would have looked "interested in" the puppy in that context.
Both of them have had dogs at home for many years and hugely benefited from it.
Maybe there were other reasons. That person should have been honest about it instead of giving you BS.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Reading all of these posts makes we wonder exactly whom these rescues adopt to.

I resent the fact that I have to pay even to put in an application at one of the rescues near me. It's not a huge amount, or wasn't the last time I looked, but why should that cost me anything? And they won't even talk to me without an application.

After experiencing that, I've not bothered to even apply since I don't have a completely fenced property of over 12 acres, and I have an intact dog. I'm sure I would be turned down.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Buckelke said:


> _But, most males GSD do have behaviour problems here._
> 
> *What behavior problems did you run into???*


Rescues often get cases of severe aggression, if they will even take them. A local all breed rescue group I worked with to find a dog for someone else contact me with a black sable working line female, around age 3 who was tied to the front porch and abandoned when the family lost their house. They had no one capable of fostering a GSD, so she begged me to take her and I said yes if she liked my dogs. My male at the time was a fear biter but was fine with animals, so I didn’t need to check him out, just my female. I met her and she was a beautiful dog, very sweet to me. I brought my female to meet her and she tried to attack her. We never even got to the point where we could try walking them together even at a distance. She was so reactive, it would have been impossible to bring her into my home. Fortunately both were leashed and I kept enough space so we were able to keep them apart without damage. That was a dog only an experienced handler could take on.

My fear biter was overly aggressive toward strangers, but was also unpredictable. He would be fine with a group of children but out of the blue, turn on an adult and bite their hands. The trainer I consulted said 95% of his clients would euthanize a dog like that. Those are the sort of challenges people find in shelter dogs.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Pawsed said:


> Reading all of these posts makes we wonder exactly whom these rescues adopt to.


** raises hand **
multiple times.
…as an 18yr old
…as an apartment dweller
…as someone who had previously only had mixes
🤷🏽

edit: also, being someone who has volunteered for rescues… going thru applications and e mails, i think if you knew the loads of “do you guys ever get puppies” “how much is the adoption fee” “do the dogs come trained already” - you might understand the application fee. although it’s not the norm, i’d support it if it were… even $5-10 bucks is enough to cause someone to pause and read a dogs full bio or information that is clearly stated on the website.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Not in all cases but unfortunately "rescue" has become a marketing term. People are very (sometimes justifiably) proud that they "rescued" a dog rather than got a dog from the pound.

A good percentage of dogs are at the Humane Society/pound/rescue because of behaviorial issues. Sometimes that includes undisclosed aggression/biting, dog aggression etc


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Not in all cases but unfortunately "rescue" has become a marketing term. People are very (sometimes justifiably) proud that they "rescued" a dog rather than got a dog from the pound.


True. Once, walking my Whippets, someone asked me if I rescued them. That had happened before (probably confused with Greyhounds from a track) but now I was ready with the answer. I told her that I got them from a breeder as a puppy and they never experienced misery in their entire lives." She left without saying anything. I would have gotten more points if I had found my dogs in a dumpster.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

This is the very first question I am asked by strangers on our walks. I guess my dog looks like a rescue with his notched ear... They are always disappointed in my answer. They also share stories about the dogs they rescued, brought here from Korea, another recent one from a gas station in Iran… It’s a little weird. My dog doesn’t have a sad story, he’s a wanted and loved animal from the moment he was born, and people are so disappointed…


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

We once signed up with our local Golden rescue. We had to fill out rather long questionnaires. There was a bit of a problem because our yard backed up against a lake, so it wasn't technically fully fenced (a requirement). Also, we had a young child, another issue. We were informed by this when one of the volunteers came by to physically look around and apparently see if we were good enough people to adopt a dog.

They told us that we might end up waiting a long time, a year or more.

Two weeks later, they called us desperately asking if we'd take Nana off their hands. Apparently, she'd been adopted out to one of their fosters but was trying to eat their chihuahua (maybe she had a taste for small dog but not small child?). We gladly accepted, and she was a terrific dog for us for the remaining eight years of her life. RIP, Nana.

IMO there is no reason to get upset about what a rescue says. They are just volunteers, each with their own issues and foibles, who want to help dogs.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

WNGD said:


> Not in all cases but unfortunately "rescue" has become a marketing term. People are very (sometimes justifiably) proud that they "rescued" a dog rather than got a dog from the pound.
> 
> A good percentage of dogs are at the Humane Society/pound/rescue because of behaviorial issues. Sometimes that includes undisclosed aggression/biting, dog aggression etc


How is getting a dog from a pound not a rescue? I am not aware of any general distinction here. The distinction I have seen drawn is between rescuing and getting a dog from a breeder.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I once truly rescued a dog. Once the local pound called me about a young Lab, emaciated, under-socialized, sick (mastitis) and dripping with milk from her 4 week old pups that were nowhere to be found (according to the owner, who dropped her off at the pound to be euthanized). She was literally on the brink of death. I took her home so she could die while being loved. But...with a lot of effort from her, my vet and me, she pulled through. I had her for several months, dug up her socializing skills, trained her and found her a home where she lived for another 14 years. To me that is rescue. Most so called rescue dogs are just rehomed.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry this happened to your sister and her family - especially the children. Both of my current dogs were shelter puppies. Shelters in my area have little breed selection and seldom have puppies. I found that out of state shelters - especially in the south, are happy to work with adopters. I am in Maryland. My hound mix is from SC and my GSD mix is from KY. They arrived to me by transport. I adopted them sight unseen. (I'm kinda crazy like that.) Making a trip to the shelter is also an option. The KY shelter is in Bowilng Green, KY - the Bowling Green Warren County Humane Society. They frequently have lab mixes of all ages, including puppies. I just checked their site. There is a 4 month old black lab mix who came in on the 21st. The staff is wonderful to work with. They do a great job evaluating their dogs. If your family was so inclined, they could work with an adoption counselor to get pre-approval, so they would be ready to adopt. New dogs and puppies arrive every day.

There are many shelters who would be happy to have their dogs and puppies adopted into loving homes. I volunteered with two different dog rescues. Where do rescues get their dogs? From shelters. I will always go the direct route and get my dogs directly from the shelter. The perfect puppy is waiting for those little girls. I know they will find him.

All the best to your family. Please keep us posted.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

My shelter right now has a great pryanese pup and an 11 month old hound as well as a nice looking working line gsd probably wouldn’t adopt out to a home with young kids. A lot of the dogs are court cases they are there for a while


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

HollandN said:


> My shelter right now has a great pryanese pup and an 11 month old hound as well as a nice looking working line gsd probably wouldn’t adopt out to a home with young kids. *A lot of the dogs are court cases they are there for a while*


mine was.
in the shelter binder he was listed as available, when i walked to his run he had signage that said - unavailable, do not adopt, sheriff hold. he was also on the red (euth) list if he didn’t get pulled that weekend. i inquired and found out there was a clerical error. lots of wide eyes, whispering, phone calls, supervisors got involved and everything. he’d actually been “available” (therefore over looked) for over a month. not sure if rehomed him, saved him, adopted him or rescued him…. but he’s alive, i have him and he’s great.

the court case was a human problem… nothing to do with him having a “record”.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you for the feedback, everyone! I appreciate the time you all took to reply and share your experiences.

I spent a long time on the phone with my sister yesterday evening calming her down. She was mostly hurt by the judgement of her daughter, who struggles greatly with anxiety. Stuff like this doesn’t help. Her other daughter is outgoing and social so it’s quite a contrast. It‘s just sad that the one child that wanted the puppy more than anything won’t get it because of how she “presents” to strangers. My heart hurts.

I get the rescue side of things. I worked in rescue. I fostered, ran adoption shows, did home checks, dealt with returned dogs, did road trips to rescue dogs from Hurricane Katrina, raised money, etc. However, I worked for an AWESOME rescue who did things for the right reasons. I can’t say enough good things about Almost Home Foundation (shameless plug). We didn’t deny people for not having a fence or having a shy child. lol. We wanted people who were committed to the dog, period. We understood that having a fence didn’t make for a better owner.

What my sister experienced yesterday was so outside of my experience and comprehensive. Upon further research, we found out that the lady started the rescue two years ago, and it’s mostly family on the board. My sister got the official denial last night, which she expected. She and her husband decided to move on and try again with another rescue/shelter. Although they can afford a breeder, they really want to rescue. They like mutts. 😊 I admire their ability to get back on the horse. Aunt IllinoisNative, however, hold grudges. 👹


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

IllinoisNative said:


> Thank you for the feedback, everyone! I appreciate the time you all took to reply and share your experiences.
> 
> I spent a long time on the phone with my sister yesterday evening calming her down. She was mostly hurt by the judgement of her daughter, who struggles greatly with anxiety. Stuff like this doesn’t help. Her other daughter is outgoing and social so it’s quite a contrast. It‘s just sad that the one child that wanted the puppy more than anything won’t get it because of how she “presents” to strangers. My heart hurts.
> 
> ...


Good for them! They will get an amazing dog. I am right there with ya, Aunt IllinoisNative. I am feeling pretty salty about this. I just want to imagine huge smiles on those little girls' faces.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@Stevenzachsmom - salty here too. Road trip to Chi Town? That woman needs to go down! 

@IllinoisNative - the treatment of your niece by this woman says a lot about the person SHE is. Why an adult wouldn't engage the child instead of acting poorly towards the child is beyond me. Beyond any of us here. Their puppy is out there. I would urge them to find a really good rescue. I did a general search in the Chicago area and there is one rescue that looks more like a puppy mill on petfinder. Do they need help finding a good rescue? Or maybe make contacts at the local shelters? Even our local shelter is pulling whole litters from the south right now.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Good for them! They will get an amazing dog. I am right there with ya, Aunt IllinoisNative. I am feeling pretty salty about this. I just want to imagine huge smiles on those little girls' faces.


Thank you! I can‘t wait until they get the puppy of their dreams. 



Jax08 said:


> @Stevenzachsmom - salty here too. Road trip to Chi Town? That woman needs to go down!


I knew I found my people when I joined this site...lol. Not going to lie, that was my first instinct. 



> @IllinoisNative - the treatment of your niece by this woman says a lot about the person SHE is. Why an adult wouldn't engage the child instead of acting poorly towards the child is beyond me. Beyond any of us here. Their puppy is out there. I would urge them to find a really good rescue. I did a general search in the Chicago area and there is one rescue that looks more like a puppy mill on petfinder. Do they need help finding a good rescue? Or maybe make contacts at the local shelters? Even our local shelter is pulling whole litters from the south right now.


It was shocking, especially considering the foster mom had five kids, herself.

I know as a family they want a female lab mix puppy. My sister said she knew she was ready for a puppy when she was trying to make friends with the resident squirrel outside. LOLOL They basically want a “starter dog” to get back in the swing of things hence the lab mix request. I looked at my former rescue but they didn’t have what they needed. They don’t really have good rescue contacts in the area to work with. Their friend Linda does some rescue work so she’s trying to help. She doesn’t know where to go so she’s back on Petfinder.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry that happened. Anxiety is different for everyone, and that foster mother is over the top with what she says and how she is acting. I would give up with that rescue and go elsewhere.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

CactusWren said:


> How is getting a dog from a pound not a rescue? I am not aware of any general distinction here. The distinction I have seen drawn is between rescuing and getting a dog from a breeder.


Yeah, that's the point. All dogs come from "rescues" now, not the pound or even "adopted" from the Humane Society, regardless of what they actually are. It sounds much more warm and fuzzy now.

Now, I'm all for giving needy dogs a great home and thank people for it all the time, just that I know multiple people who brought home aggressive biters and dogs that needed serous training above the level that these people knew but weren't told there were any issues.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

IllinoisNative said:


> Thank you! I can‘t wait until they get the puppy of their dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are still good old fashioned animal shelters in my area. 3 of them actually. If they get stuck trying to find a dog, let me know and I'll stop in and see if they have a girl that fits the bill. Lab mixes are plentiful in these parts, though they are usually field lab mixes. Lots of bird dogs here.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

WNGD said:


> Yeah, that's the point. All dogs come from "rescues" now, not the pound or even "adopted" from the Humane Society, regardless of what they actually are. It sounds much more warm and fuzzy now.
> 
> Now, I'm all for giving needy dogs a great home and thank people for it all the time, just that I know multiple people who brought home aggressive biters and dogs that needed serous training above the level that these people knew but weren't told there were any issues.


Before we got Agis from the humane society, we went to the city shelter (where we'd got Xerxes from) to meet a female GSD, six years old. Gorgeous dog. Did the meet and greet outside with Neb and Xerxes (neutral ground). They thought she was okay with other dogs. She went after Neb (who is super chill, in addition to be aged...he was not provoking). Obviously we didn't get her. The city shelter amended her listing to say 'no other dogs' but I do wonder what happened to her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I sent a message to a friend who runs a shelter in NYS. I think she has midwest connections. I know one of her collie's came from a rescue in Ohio.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just a thought - facebook marketplace, craigslist, newspapers could be a place to look. People do still have litters and those puppies end up at the shelter. I would just be super careful on vetting those ads.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Here in Tempe, it only takes a few clicks to see the dogs at the Maricopa Animal Control. Most of them are pits, followed by GSD mixes and chihuahuas. 477 dogs on the site. So sad.





__





Adoptable Pets






apps.pets.maricopa.gov


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it will be worth a road trip from the West Coast to the South to get a dog from the pound. Many NW shelters and "rescues" import them from out of state anyways. That would give me a chance to choose and OWN my own dog. Will these pounds actually release dogs to out of state adopters?


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Fodder said:


> mine was.
> in the shelter binder he was listed as available, when i walked to his run he had signage that said - unavailable, do not adopt, sheriff hold. he was also on the red (euth) list if he didn’t get pulled that weekend. i inquired and found out there was a clerical error. lots of wide eyes, whispering, phone calls, supervisors got involved and everything. he’d actually been “available” (therefore over looked) for over a month. not sure if rehomed him, saved him, adopted him or rescued him…. but he’s alive, i have him and he’s great.
> 
> the court case was a human problem… nothing to do with him having a “record”.


I volunteer at the local shelter well over half of the dogs in the shelter are legal cases. The legal cases are due to neglect and abuse by humans. The dogs can not be adopted until court is resolved. Most of the dogs have pretty decent temperaments.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> I think it will be worth a road trip from the West Coast to the South to get a dog from the pound. Many NW shelters and "rescues" import them from out of state anyways. That would give me a chance to choose and OWN my own dog. Will these pounds actually release dogs to out of state adopters?


I'm originally from South Mississippi and while I have not tried to adopt from the local shelter there since moving to the PNW, I can't remember anything in their adoption process that would prevent you from walking out with a dog. The last time I was there (eight years ago, maybe) they only required you to pay the adoption fee and they gave you the dog.

ETA: We got my grandpa a lab from the shelter and he was a lovely dog. No behavior problems, very smart, sweet, and easygoing.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you again, everyone. I’m going to discuss these options with my sister. 🙂


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

David Winners said:


> There are still good old fashioned animal shelters in my area. 3 of them actually. If they get stuck trying to find a dog, let me know and I'll stop in and see if they have a girl that fits the bill. Lab mixes are plentiful in these parts, though they are usually field lab mixes. Lots of bird dogs here.





Jax08 said:


> I sent a message to a friend who runs a shelter in NYS. I think she has midwest connections. I know one of her collie's came from a rescue in Ohio.


Very kind and generous offers! Thank you.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

wolfy dog said:


> I think it will be worth a road trip from the West Coast to the South to get a dog from the pound. Many NW shelters and "rescues" import them from out of state anyways. That would give me a chance to choose and OWN my own dog. Will these pounds actually release dogs to out of state adopters?


Absolutely, they will adopt out of state. Check with the shelter in advance. The shelter, I previously mentioned, lists all of their available dogs. If they are on the site, they can be adopted and they are great at keeping the list current. They have two female German shepherds listed. One is 2 years old and one is 3 years old. They are listed as mixes. They are PB, as far as I can see. The shelter is in Bowling Green, KY. The Bowling Green Warren County Human Society. They do transports to the Northeast. I am in Maryland. I completed the adoption form, paid the fees and met the transport. My other dog was from a SC shelter. He was on the euth. list. I paid transport. The shelter charged me nothing. I sent them a nice donation. It is definitely the way to go. I have no regrets. I would drive there, if I needed to. Nice ride. LOL!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm also in MD and my neighbor has a beautiful GSD from the shelter. Yes, it spent a year in there waiting for the court case to be resolved. It was labeled a GSD mix but that is because they cannot confirm that it is full bred. Nice girl with good potential.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Checking back to see if there has been any progress. I'm still feeling very salty.


----------



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

That is just wild to me. Rescues are just nuts these days. We were trying to get a rescue but even though our old building had a million dogs? The landlord didn’t want to get on the phone with a rescue. We literally could not get a dog from a rescue because of this. Even though if the building was sold (San Francisco), we still had tons of rights and frankly, I’d never give up a dog so I would have moved I’d that happened. 

But it worked out because I found this forum and found our incredible dog (still from a “rescue” situation in my eyes. Very sick when we got her). And now I’ll only get a dog from a reputable breeder for the rest of my life.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

I used to adopt but not anymore. Adoption agencies/foster homes have become extremely unrealistically demanding/choosy. Its all about the money or will keep puppy for themselves because they became attached now or for their friends and with all these new adopted dog attacks on new owners/kids your better off with a breeder. But they would give up a cat/kittens in a heart beat( you can go to the local pound sit with a cat/kitten to see who likes you and adopt and take home right then and there. I would stick with a good long standing etc breeder.


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> I once truly rescued a dog. Once the local pound called me about a young Lab, emaciated, under-socialized, sick (mastitis) and dripping with milk from her 4 week old pups that were nowhere to be found (according to the owner, who dropped her off at the pound to be euthanized). She was literally on the brink of death...


God, I feel for that poor dog. The pain of breast engorgement is excruciating (quite aside from losing her babies). Heartless people.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

@IllinoisNative I wanted to report that the Bowling Green Warren County Humane Society currently has a ton of puppies. Two are Lab/GreatPyr mixes (both female). Four are shepherd/lab mixes. Four are listed only as lab mixes and are black. Quite a few are females. Most are 4 months old.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

dojoson41 said:


> I used to adopt but not anymore. Adoption agencies/foster homes have become extremely unrealistically demanding/choosy. Its all about the money or will keep puppy for themselves because they became attached now or for their friends and with all these new adopted dog attacks on new owners/kids your better off with a breeder. But they would give up a cat/kittens in a heart beat( you can go to the local pound sit with a cat/kitten to see who likes you and adopt and take home right then and there. I would stick with a good long standing etc breeder.



most are unrealistic unfortunately


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

All the puppies I previously posted were adopted. But.... there are currently four 2 month old lab mix puppies at the BGWCHS. Bowling Green Warren County Humane Society, in Bowling Green, KY. They originally came in on Nov. 13th. (Three are female.)


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@IllinoisNative Have they found a dog yet?


----------

